
Defence in Depth, with reference to British preperations for Sealion - Setsuna
http://www.twcenter.net/forums/showthread.php?t=373701
======
zeteo
Defense in depth was actually invented by the Germans in World War One:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trench_warfare#World_War_I:_tre...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trench_warfare#World_War_I:_trench_defensive_systems)

As were the concepts of Schwerpunkt and penetration. These are clearly
described in, e.g., Rommel's book about his WW1 infantry operations
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infantry_Attacks>).

------
arethuza
Fortunately, that defense was never required - 70 years to the day since the
famous speech:

"Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many to so few."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Never_was_so_much_owed_by_so_ma...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Never_was_so_much_owed_by_so_many_to_so_few)

